# fucidin h cream



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

my twin boy has been prescribed this for a nasty skin infection behind his ear...... was told not to use it for too long and to spread thinly. does it really matter if i dont spread it thinly?? Also, ive been using it on his whole body as his skin is red, blotchy and dry... what kind of cream actually is it? i mean, is it a moisturiser? and can i use it on his twin sister??


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi donsbabe,

Fucidin H is an antibiotic cream with a mild steroid in it (contains fusidic acid and hydrocortisone) Great for clearing up any nasty infections but as it is for a baby then it should be used in as small amounts as possible and usually for no longer than a week. I wouldn't use it on anywhere else unless he has been diagnosed as having the infection across his body. A plain moisutiser such as aqueous cream would be fine for the rest of the body or even just a plain olive oil, or an oil used for baby massage.

It shouldn't be shared with anyone else as it is specifically to treat an infection and you don't want to risk transferring the infection to anywhere or anyone else.

Hope he gets better soon  
Maz x


----------

